# PMQ



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

Je voudrais savoir , comment ça marche pour avoir une PMQ?
S'il y en a près de toutes les bases militaires? 
Si c'est dispendieux? 
merci


----------



## secup (7 Jul 2008)

Une connaissance a moi paye 525$ / mois a CFB Petawawa. Ca inclut chauffage et electricite, cest un 3 1/2. Jai visiter et bref, c'est pas si pire


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

Wouin c,est pas si pire, mais moi j'aurai besoin d'au moins un 5 1/2, est-ce que tu sais s'il en a ?


----------



## dimsum (7 Jul 2008)

La coûte pour les PMQs va dépend sur chaque base.  À BFC Winnipeg, une PMQ coûte 550$ pour un "row house", qui inclut le chauffage et l'électricité.  Mais, si on va avoir une maison, ça va coûter au moins 650$ et on va payer de plus pour chauffage/elec.  Aussi, à Winnipeg il n'y a pas de PLD (Post-Living Differential).

Toutes les PMQs sont géres par CFHA (CF Housing Agency).


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

AnnieP said:
			
		

> Wouin c,est pas si pire, mais moi j'aurai besoin d'au moins un 5 1/2, est-ce que tu sais s'il en a ?



Chaque base est differente.


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un site que nous pouvons regarder sur le net au sujet des PMQ?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

AnnieP said:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un site que nous pouvons regarder sur le net au sujet des PMQ?



Sans savoir a quelle base tu va etre mutter, c'a donne pas grand chose.


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

oui peut-etre mais au moins j'aurais une petite idée....car ça m'inquiete un peu l'endroit où je pourrai rester.... ???


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2008)

AnnieP said:
			
		

> car ça m'inquiete un peu l'endroit où je pourrai rester.... ???



Tu va etre dans les FC....ca veut dire que tu peut etre mutter n'importe ou . Arrete de t'inquieter de ca. Pense plus a completer le QMB


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

D'accord je vais suivre ton conseil, merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2008)

Annie, pour te donner une idée :

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/info/housingloc_e.asp

Max


----------



## AnnieP (7 Jul 2008)

super!!! j'ai maintenant une bonne idee des endroits et des prix d'un PMQ avec 3 chambres.....


----------

